# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  وفاة الشيخ أبوبكر الجزائري رحمه الله

## أم علي طويلبة علم

*"إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون*
*‏توفي الشيخ الزاهد ⁧‫أبوبكر الجزائري‬⁩ المدرس في المسجد النبوي منذ ٥٠ سنة،
 اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وتجاوز عنه،واجعل ما قدم للعلم وأهله في ميزان حسناته،واجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة.

*
*‏إذا ما مات ذو علم وتقوى*
*‏فقد ثُلمت من الإسلام ثلمة".*




‏⁧‫منقول

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون*
*رحمه الله وغفر لنا وله وعفا عنه وأكرم نزله ووسع مدخله*
*آمين
(جدير بالذكر أن الشيخ أبو بكر  جابر بن موسى الجزئري ولد عام 1921م في قرية  ليوة بولاية بسكرة جنوب الجزائر، وحفظ القرآن الكريم وتخصص في علوم القرآن  والحديث قبل أن يسافر إلى المدينة المنورة ويستقر بها مدرساً ومفسراً في  المسجد النبوي الشريف، كما عمل أستاذاً في الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة وألف  عدداً من الكتب في العقيدة والتفسير.)
*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

لكن ينبغي التأكد من ذلك، فقد أشيع - عدة مرات - أن الشيخ مات!
لكن يبدو أن هذه المرة حقيقة! ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون.
رحم الله الشيخ رحمة واسعة وأسكنه فسيح جناته، وألحقنا به في الصالحين.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

http://majles.alukah.net/t167298/

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

نسأل الله ان يرحم شيخنا الشيخ ابو بكر الجزائري ويغفر له ويسكنه الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة

----------


## محمد طه شعبان



----------


## محمد طه شعبان



----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*آمــين*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

عظم الله أجوركم ورحم الله العلامة الإمام أبا بكر جابر الجزائري 
وألهم أهله وأحبابه وطلابه وجميع الأمة المسلمة الصبر والسلوان 
وأخلف الله لنا خيرا آمين

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

نسأل الله ان يرحم شيخنا ابو بكر الجزائري ويسكنه الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

رحمه الله واسكنه فسيح جناته

----------

